# 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook



## mosare (4. Juli 2012)

*13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

Bin mir unsicher, welches Zenbook ich mir holen soll.

Gibt die folgenden 2 Versionen:

UX32VD-R3001V (HD Auflösung) I5 Chip
UX32VD-R4002V (FULL HD IPS Auflösung) I7 Chip

Die Frage ist nun, ob FULL HD für die 13 Zoll überhaupt sinnvoll sind, was denkt ihr? Ich habe auch gehört,dass es zu Problemen kommen kann, was die Anzeige und Darstellung angeht. Und der I7 Prozi ist gegenüber dem I5 Prozi ist sicherlich vernachlässbar.....

Cheers


----------



## fadade (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

Also FullHD bei 13" stell ich mir schon relativ "overpowered" vor!
Bis zu einer gewissen hohen Auflösung unterstütze ich sowas ja noch (vor allem wegen der gestiegenen Feinheit und folglich einem besseren Lesegefühl). Aber du musst auch bedenken, dass mehr Pixel auch mehr Arbeit für die Hardware bedeuten, was in schlechten Fällen zu verringerter Akkulaufzeit etc. führt.
Ich würde die obere Variante nehmen, sollte vollkommen ausreichen (habe ja selbst ein arbeits-notebook 13" mit 1366x768 als Auflösung; selbst hier wünsche ich mir manchmal schon eine größere Schrift  )


----------



## Atomtoaster (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

Macht auf 13 Zoll keinen so großen Unterschied, das es sich lohnen würde wesentlich mehr zu investieren.

Solltest du aber die Power des i7 brauchen, kannst du auch ruhig dazu greifen - man kann die Schriftgröße ja ändern.


----------



## mosare (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

einzig,dass nur ne hybrid lösung (ssd cache) eingebaut ist, passt mir nicht wirklich....alternativ lohnt es sich evlt. doch auf die teure version UX31A (min. 128 SSD) zu holen..eine richtige ssd lösung ist halt gegenüber einer ssd-cache lösung wesentlich schneller....ok, schlussendlich auch ne geldfrage 

oder wie steht ihr dieser SSD CACHE lösung gegenüber????


----------



## rhymz (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

ich bin der Meinung dass man nie genug Auflösung haben kann - also nimm Full HD


----------



## mosare (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*



mosare schrieb:


> einzig,dass nur ne hybrid lösung (ssd cache) eingebaut ist, passt mir nicht wirklich....alternativ lohnt es sich evlt. doch auf die teure version UX31A (min. 128 SSD) zu holen..eine richtige ssd lösung ist halt gegenüber einer ssd-cache lösung wesentlich schneller....ok, schlussendlich auch ne geldfrage
> 
> oder wie steht ihr dieser SSD CACHE lösung gegenüber????


 
meinungen betreffend der ssd cache lösung gegenüber einer reiner ssd platte?


----------



## ich111 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*



mosare schrieb:


> meinungen betreffend der ssd cache lösung gegenüber einer reiner ssd platte?


 Eine wirkliche SSD ist natürlich immer leistungsstärker als Caching, dafür hat man bei letzterem mehr Speicher. Ob der Leistungsunterschied so groß ist , außerdem gibt es ja schon recht große mSATA SSDs

Das Zenbook Prime hat aber mehr Punkte als nur das Display: Die Tastatur ist auch besser ..


----------



## Falk (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

Ich habe ein UX32VD-R4002V (bzw. meine Frau hat es) - bei der Displayauflösung kann man streiten, ob man sie braucht, Programme die damit nicht umgehen können haben schon arg kleine Schrift.

Mit dem SSD-Cache ist es auf jeden Fall schnell genug, die wichtigen Programme liegen irgendwann im Cache und für Daten ist genug Platz auf der HDD. Dazu noch den RAM auf 10 GB aufgerüstet (ein 8 GB Modul zu den verbauten 2 GB dazu), und gut ist. 

Ein paar Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät gibt es von mir im Netz (ich verlinke jetzt einfach mal meinen privaten Blog):

kadder.de » ASUS UX32vd-R4002V: erstes Hands-On
kadder.de » ASUS Zenbook UX32Vd-R4002V vs. Ubuntu 12.04
kadder.de » ASUS Zenbook UX32Vd offen (Video)


----------



## mosare (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

Hmm bei dem Preis kann man sich dann auch gleich das Asus UX31A holen. Hat ein noch besseres Gehäuse, offenbar eine bessere Tastatur, sowie eine reine SSD und ne längere Akkulaufzeit. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen, dass man den Ram nicht erweiteren kann (verlötet) und keine dezidierte Graka (wobei der Unterschied ohnehin gering ist!).

Also UX32VD vs UX31A.....Wie würdet Ihr Euch entscheiden?

Alternativ würde es ansonsten noch das ASUS U44SG WO057X (14 Zoll plus 256 GB SSD und einiges günstiger!!) geben..Wie seht Ihr der Vergleich zu dem U44SG? Fragen über fragen......


----------



## Falk (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*



mosare schrieb:


> Alternativ würde es ansonsten noch das ASUS U44SG WO057X (14 Zoll plus 256 GB SSD und einiges günstiger!!) geben..Wie seht Ihr der Vergleich zu dem U44SG? Fragen über fragen......


 
Kein Full-HD - das war für mich entscheidend. Und da fällt das Gerät dann raus.


----------



## mosare (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

wobei man sagen muss, dass full hd auf nem 13 verdammt klein ist..evlt. zu klein?


----------



## Falk (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*



mosare schrieb:


> wobei man sagen muss, dass full hd auf nem 13 verdammt klein ist..evlt. zu klein?


 
Windows-Skalierung auf 125% stellen -> scharfe Schrift, gut zu lesen. Mit Windows 8 wird es hoffentlich noch etwas besser


----------



## mosare (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

Jep, habe mir nun ein Zenbook gekauft, eine 256GB Samsung 830 eingebaut und das Windows installiert. Jetzt muss ich den Windows Product Key eingeben. Wo find ich den?! Auf den Klebern (zB Rückseite der Akku) ist keine der Nummern im richtigen Format, sprich 5 x 5 stellig


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

Handbuch? Oder du startest mal von der HDD (vom Desktop wird bequemer sein) und liest den Key aus: Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## mosare (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

hat sich erledigt, er war auf der dem ladegerät, ich weiss auch nicht, weshalb ich 1 h lang die kleber im gehäuse abgesucht hatte


----------



## Falk (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*



mosare schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt, er war auf der dem ladegerät, ich weiss auch nicht, weshalb ich 1 h lang die kleber im gehäuse abgesucht hatte


 
Ja, das hat mich auch gewundert - wenn man das mal verliert ist es blöde. Welches Modell hast du jetzt genau?


----------



## mosare (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

Hab das UX32VD mit dem IPS Monitor und I7 Prozi. Upgraded mit der Samsung 830 256GB SSD und 10 GB RAM. Läuft bisher alles tadellos, bis auf die Tatsache, dass es in einem abgedunkelten Raum teils ein paar Lichthöfe gibt (aber allgm. baubedingt ein LCD Problem).


----------



## ronde (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

Hallo Forum,

ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen mobilen und schnellen Notebook. Ich brauche es eigentlich für alle Tätigkeiten, von Office, über Audio- und Grafikbearbeitung bis hin zum Surfen und Filme schauen.
Nun bin ich auch am Zenbook hängen geblieben, sowohl am UX31 als auch am UX32. Darüberhinaus finde ich das Lenovo X230 mit i5 3320M und IPS Display sehr interessant, welches ich als Student für 975 bekomme. Der Preis ist da natürlich der Hammer. Einiziges Problem ist, dass das Zenbook eben die FULL HD Auflösung hat und ich nicht weiß, ob ich mit der niedrigen Auflösung des 12,5" Lenovo Displays etwas falsch mache?! Von der Qualität ist das Display ebenfalls der Hammer, ich hab es mir persönlich angeschaut. Auch Tastatur und die Verarbeitung machen einen super Eindruck. Die beiden Asus konnte ich leider noch nie Live sehen und auch die Auflösung nicht beurteilen.
Ich stelle mir jedoch die FULL HD Auflösung auf 13,3" auch sehr klein vor und da ich nicht die aller besten Augen habe, sollte es für mich nicht "zu klein" sein.
Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungswerte aus? Bringt das FULL HD wirklich so eine Aufwertung?


----------



## strolch609 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*

FHD fetzt schon, ich habe bei meinem 15,6" - da konnte ich aber die Skalierung rausnehmen.
Bei 13,3" wird das wirklich verdammt klein sein ohne Skalierung braucht man entweder Adleraugen oder eine Lupe.
Unter Windows soll aber die Skalierung aber etwas ekelig sein, soll wohl unter MacOS um einiges besser sein.

Aber wofür bracht man 10GB RAM im Notebook ist das nicht etwas übertrieben?


----------



## Falk (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*



strolch609 schrieb:


> Aber wofür bracht man 10GB RAM im Notebook ist das nicht etwas übertrieben?



Man braucht es vielleicht nur selten, aber RAM ist derzeit wirklich recht billig, da schadet es auch nicht. Und wenn man mit großen Dateien hantiert ist es schon praktisch...


----------



## strolch609 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: 13 Zoll HD oder FULL HD (IPS) Auflösung? Zenbook*



Falk schrieb:


> Man braucht es vielleicht nur selten, aber RAM ist derzeit wirklich recht billig, da schadet es auch nicht. Und wenn man mit großen Dateien hantiert ist es schon praktisch...


 Hmm..das der billig ist weiß..deswegen werde ich für weitere 4GB für mein Thinkpad mal umschauen


----------



## ile (1. August 2012)

Full hd? Wozu? Zieht nur unnötig Strom, 1600*900 reichen. 1366*768 würde ich allerdings meiden...


----------

